

Ask HN: Experiment in mobile app development - TySchultz

Hi HN. I have an idea for an mobile experiment<p>A one month sprint to develop a mobile app idea ending by publishing to the app store. Where all development&#x2F;design choices are chosen by the audience.<p>I would come up with the initial idea and then let the audience take over. Asking you questions with multiple options to choose from. Structured in a way that would let the project finish in a 4 week span.<p>I was just curious if anyone would be interested in a project like this? Where you and a community would be in full control of the decisions and features of the app.
======
hanniabu
Seems very difficult since you won't be able to get much programming done
until the polls start coming in. The polling will create a bottleneck for the
build. I honestly don't see this being done in a 1 month period, at least for
a polished app.

~~~
TySchultz
Good point. Feedback would be slow creating that bottleneck.

What if you could get past the issue of the bottleneck, or say extend the
timeline. Would it be interesting to answer questions and contribute to the
development?

